# LIDAR Training



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am a Boston P.O. I am looking to get trained/certified in LIDAR. Please PM me with any info.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

4808 said:


> I am a Boston P.O. I am looking to get trained/certified in LIDAR. Please PM me with any info.
> 
> Thanks.


A real boston cop? Your academy has LIDAR instructors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

GMass said:


> A real boston cop? Your academy has LIDAR instructors.


Sometimes, away games are preferable.


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

GMass....I will take no offense at that "a real Boston cop?"....but to answer your question, yes, a real Boston Cop.

BPD academy doesn't really offer this type of training. They (administration) are more interested in teaching community policing then tactical or other topics like LIDAR. No, they don't teach us LIDAR in the academy (yet they expect us to issue movers)...... Shit, while we learned 94c criminal law, they never even brought in the drug unit to do a controlled burn or show us what other narcotics looked like etc......academically and physically, it is a tough and rigid academy but it still lacks a lot of subject matter.

Iv'e asking about LIDAR training within the department for year's, finally I came here.

MOP does have a certified trainer but they keep everything in house (within special ops).

Be safe.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Check the mptc website but you still need someone in your administration to sign off on your papawework


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

j809, sign off won't be (shouldn't be) an issue. I will chek the site out. Thanks.


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

not sure what they have scheduled for classes, but the MSP Academy has offered it in the past to local departments.


----------



## 4808 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks btoc. I am going to call them tomorrow morning.


----------

